# An Update Chrony Test



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a chrony test on four of my slingshots using the same thera band set up of double 18mm straight cut bands and one of my fixed four strand shooter.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i love the mk 2, might have to pick one up


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hahaha everyone read this post to guess at your contest


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

220 to 230 fps is a good speed for straight flats, right? What would the speed difference be if they were tapered?
Oh yeah, beautiful catapults the lot of them.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hawk,

Please, if you would, shoot the same set up with your normal shooting draw and hold. No need for video.

Let us know what the draw length and FPS is with your normal shooting style. These chrony tests can be misleading and ultimately frustrating when the critical info is missing and not shot in a normal fashion.


----------

